# D'Antoni Rips Old Phoenix Bosses; Sarver responds



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> " IN no time flat after Suns owner Robert Sarver excused Mike D'Antoni from the final two years of his contract to sign with the Knicks, he sold his Scottsdale home and all its contents for a princely profit to the second prospective buyer (rolling in cash) who walked through the door. He couldn't wait to skate.
> 
> "Break-ups are hard to handle," the Knicks coach said earlier this week, releasing a sad groan.
> 
> ...


http://www.nypost.com/seven/12122008/sports/knicks/knicks_coach_rips_old_phoenix_bosses_143879.htm

I'm in the mnority over at the Knicks board, but other than his good offense, I really don't like D'Antoni as a person, I've always got this vibe that he is shady.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: D'Antoni Rips Old Phoenix Bosses*

I can't stand Mike D'Antoni.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: D'Antoni Rips Old Phoenix Bosses*

Yeah, me neither.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: D'Antoni Rips Old Phoenix Bosses*

I love how he says



> "It really burned that we had four straight years of competing at the highest level, yet, in the end, (management's) attitude was like we didn't win a championship so we didn't do nothing.


Isn't this exactly how an organization should feel?




> D'Antoni felt he sufficiently focused on defense. He preached, practiced and presented concepts on film to his middle-of-the-pack team and tried to conserve players' energy for crunch time when stops counted most.


Really? Because everything that's gotten out there has been he never paid attention to it. But even so, it obviously didn't work. Also, the guy gets criticized within for the first time and can't take it? Nor can he take suggestions about preaching more defense? His style was working to a point but they couldn't break through, so why not try it?



I've been on record that I'm glad he's gone, even if we tanked this year (like it's looking), because it was better for the long term.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: D'Antoni Rips Old Phoenix Bosses*

Oh, yeah, Sarver responded...

link

That comment about Tom Thibodeau is true. That's been out there before last season that they interviewed and were ready to hire him.




> And in an interview with Gambo and Ash on KTAR (620 AM) this afternoon, Suns owner Robert Sarver reacted in detail:
> His reaction to D’Antoni’s comments in the Post:
> “I was very close to Mike and it kind of hurt, but as I’m learning it’s just part of this business. I don’t know if he’s just frustrated because he’s on a team that’s not winning and it’s an adjustment or what. In life, at times we all think the grass is greener on the other side. The comments about (GM) Steve (Kerr) are really inaccurate and untrue. Steve really let Mike do whatever he wanted.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Even a defensive-minded coach can't get these Suns to play good defense. So I don't think we can blame D'Antoni too much for the Suns defensive inconsistency.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: D'Antoni Rips Old Phoenix Bosses*



Dissonance19 said:


> I love how he says
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously. It is much less painful to have a ****ty team from the onset than it is to constantly get so close, yet miss the ultimate prize. As a competitor, how can you be content with never getting over the hump? And Thibodeau was well-renowned as a defensive specialist way before his arrival in Boston. D'Antoni should have known better than to pass that opportunity.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: D'Antoni Rips Old Phoenix Bosses*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Seriously. It is much less painful to have a ****ty team from the onset than it is to constantly get so close, yet miss the ultimate prize. As a competitor, how can you be content with never getting over the hump? And Thibodeau was well-renowned as a defensive specialist way before his arrival in Boston. D'Antoni should have known better than to pass that opportunity.


Excellent points. Now Kerr will prolly blow up this team after one last hurrah, and that would be the natural course of things. You get better, you compete, you either win or lose like the other 28 teams, then you continue to get better or start over with some carry over core talent. All the best to D'Antoni, those teams were special.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

*Re: D'Antoni Rips Old Phoenix Bosses*

Kerr needs to get the boot. He screwed this franchise with that shaq trade. Amare will leave in 2010, nash will be gone and that's it.


----------

